# Superscript and Subscript



## mcshroom (20 Oct 2013)

Hi,

Is there any bbcode for making text superscript or subscript on the forum? I can't find any way of doing it - I use the plain text editor only if that makes any difference.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2013)

They are not in the list of supported BBCodes.


----------



## mcshroom (21 Oct 2013)

I noticed that, but i also dug up a post from Shaun over on the XenForo board where he had got hold of some code: -
http://xenforo.com/community/threads/how-to-format-text-in-subscript-and-superscript.22269/


----------



## ColinJ (21 Oct 2013)

mcshroom said:


> I noticed that, but i also dug up a post from Shaun over on the XenForo board where he had got hold of some code: -
> http://xenforo.com/community/threads/how-to-format-text-in-subscript-and-superscript.22269/


Well spotted!


----------



## Shaun (22 Oct 2013)

That add-on was removed some time ago, and there is no easy way to add sub/superscript to the current editor (as it stands). It may be added a later date as the developers tend to get the big features out and into use, and then finesse them in future smaller point releases, but I'm not sure there is a great demand for it from the general XenForo userbase - so we'll see.


----------

